# Ocean/Monmouth County sub needed



## ACL&L Plowing (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm looking for a sub for Toms River and /or Howell. Howell is on Rt 9 and Toms River is off of Rt 9 near Bey Lea Rd. E-Mail me [email protected] if interested.


----------



## ACL&L Plowing (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone interested?


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

ACL&L Plowing;454901 said:


> Anyone interested?


Yea, Im home from college from now until January 20th. Let me know if you need any help. 2003 F250 V10 w/ 7.5 Western ultra. Give me a call.

Zach
732-927-0950


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Give me a shout intrested in some details.... 732-991-0756
-Rob


----------



## ACL&L Plowing (Jan 30, 2004)

Sent E-mail to you DirtyJerzey and called you KelleyZP. Anyone interested? Need someone that will be reliable and wants to make some money.


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

ACL&L Plowing;473743 said:


> Sent E-mail to you DirtyJerzey and called you KelleyZP. Anyone interested? Need someone that will be reliable and wants to make some money.


ACL&L-- my phone has been all messed up- it wont let me check my messages-if you can leave me an email- that would be great! either at 
[email protected] or [email protected] 
thanks!
-Zach


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

ACL&L Plowing;473743 said:


> Sent E-mail to you DirtyJerzey and called you KelleyZP. Anyone interested? Need someone that will be reliable and wants to make some money.


got your email, just waiting for a response. Thanks!


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

Anthony- If you still need help, give me a call- finally got my cell phone to work.
Thanks,
Zach
7329270950


----------

